# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: نشيد | حالو يا حالو | الطفلة ضحى الهندي

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*



*BSMLH.**NET* 

*تقدّم وحصرياً ، بمناسبة حلول شهر* *رمضان** المبارك
**

**{ حالو يا حالو* *}
*

 *للطفلة
**ضحى الهندي**
*



 
   

{ كلمات } *خليل عابد**

*
   

{ ألحان وتوزيع } *أحمد رامي
*

 

{ تم التسجيل والمكساج في }
 
*صولو ميديا للإنتاج الفني
*عمان الأردن


    

{ تصميم البنر }
 *عمر الجنيدي**
*

  

 *{** للتحميل* *}* * رايت   كليك + حفظ باسم


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/7allow_Ya_7allow.mp3

----------


## (dodo)

حلوة كتيييييييييير 
الها ذكريات قديمة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عنجد بحبها وبتذكرني بأيام زماااااااان

يسلمووووووووووو يا هدوء على هالانشودة  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

